# Deep drop rigs



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What does everyone use for their setup? Lights, what weight, hooks, mono??


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr Fish since nobody replied I decided to give my version of what works for me. I make my dropper rigs with 125 lb mono with three way swivels, I went back to tying everything with the uni know because I had a few break offs in the rocks with crimped rigs.

For Snapper I use a two hook rig, bigger hook on the bottom with live bait and squid/cigar minnow on top. Grouper don't seem to mind the short leader on the hooks with this rig. For Mingo and deep dropping I use a rig with three or four hooks.

The best feature of this rig is that it is fast and easy to change hooks. The size of your hook would depend on the size of your bait as well as the target fish, I keep various size hooks with leaders in zip lock bags. The weight you would used would depend on the depth of the water, how fast the current is, bait size and how deep you are fishing. Any thing over 300 feet and I will clip a light on the rig as well.

Fishing in 160 feet of water, using squid for bait, 65 lb Power Pro Depth Indicating braid, Light current days I get to the bottome with 3 - 6 oz of sinker, heavy current days 10 - 14 oz of sinker.

Fishing in 600 ft of water, 65 lb Power Pro Depth Indicating braid, squid, cigar minnows and 8 -10 inch live baits I use 3 lb sinker with light current and up to 7 lbs in heavy current. 

This may not be the best advise you will ever get but it works for me. Rigging for Swordfish is another story.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this or I would've chimed in too.

For deep dropping (500+ft) I use 200-300lb mono for my main branch as well as my drops. I keep my droppers around 8 inches or so. You want him to come tight quickly.

I attach my droppers via swivel sleeves. I use a glow crimp protector above the hooks, but otherwise keep the rigs pretty simple. I crimp a small snap swivel at the bottom but don't attach directly to my weight. Instead I use a short length of 60lb mono to attach the weight in the case of a snag. I attach an LED at the top of the rig and its good to go.

Weight will depend on current of course, but I usually start at 5lbs and would certainly rather err heavy than light.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like if I go with the heavier mono for my rigs I can go back to using crimps which is a much faster way of making them. I liked crimping them better because it was so much faster to make the rigs.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I run 4 hook rigs with a 300lb main line with 200lb branches about 6" -7" I tend to space apart the hooks about 24" .I like 12/0 and 13/0 mustad commercial grade hooks with a glow loop protector and a good light on top attached to the top of the rig . I also tie on a 60lb mono to my weight so if the weight hangs which it does from time to time you don't lose everything.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty much the same for me, though I use 3-way swivels rather the the sliders. I put a light on top and bottom plus some glow sticks in between. Weight is current dependent, have some homemade ones that are around a pound I can daisy chain and some heavier lead ones as well.

10/0 to 12/0 hooks usually 5 though I got one I made the other night with 7, prolly a bad idea.


----------

